# Indian Paintbrush Afghan, Crochet



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks to 8 Furry Kids and her query concerning this pattern, I learned the name of it. As it happened, I was half way through the afghan when I read her post. Now, I have a name for this old, old pattern. Thanks, 8FK and those that helped her by sending pics and replies.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

would be a great way to use up those left over balls of yarn. and beautiful too. 

many thanks
marge


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

If you posted about this lovely blanket on either the crochet pages or the main ones I'm sure more people would get to see it. 

Your last two posts have come up on the machine knitting pages, and I don't expect everyone bothers to look there.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Your blanket is fantastic.looks like you worked long and hard on it.love the colours.


----------



## ramdoupri (Dec 22, 2012)

WOW GREAT JOB!


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

I must add a yes to laceandbits comment above. Post elsewhere! I never read the machine knitting posts, I only looked because I remembered the issue coming up before. I liked the afghan, and although I am mostly a knitter currently, I did crochet and develop patterns for myself and students before.


----------



## aannggeell (Dec 7, 2012)

WOW! How long did it take you?


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, I'm in agreement about posting it under Pictures. This is the 2nd time I've posted it. The 1st time mistakenly under MK, but, the 2nd time I posted under Pictures. I don't understand what's happening.


----------



## djreyno (Mar 16, 2019)

can someone provide me with the pattern to crochet the Indian paintbrush afagan


----------

